# Welchen Trockenmörtel für den Bachlauf?



## emjay (6. Aug. 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin neu hier und habe da prompt eine Frage. Seit gut einem Monat bin ich stolzer Besitzer eines kleinen Teiches, den mein Sohn und ich selbst gebaut haben.
Der dazugehörige Bachlauf sah auch wunderschön aus, war allerdings undicht. Wir verwendeten Estrich-Beton als Untergrund und bauten diverse Natursteinplatten und andere Steine dort ein. Wie gesagt, leider war alles relativ undicht und nach diversen vergeblichen Versuchen, den Bachlauf abzudichten, habe ich mich entschieden alles neu zu machen. Den Estrich-Beton habe ich herausgenommen und 1mm Folie als Untergrund ausgelegt. Jetzt habe ich hier im Forum gelesen, man könnte Steine auf die Folie legen und das ganze mit Trockenmörtel "verfugen". Kann mir jemand sagen, welches Material ich da am besten nehme? Ich habe ehrlich gesagt keine Lust wieder zu experimentieren. Ich bin für jede Antwort dankbar.

Viele Grüße an alle

Martin


----------



## Digicat (6. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Welchen Trockenmörtel für den Bachlauf?*

Servus Martin

Herzlich Willkommen  

Trasszement  

Fugen mit Pinsel dann glatt streichen 

Hast für uns ein paar Bilder, wir sind ja nicht neugierig, aber dann kann man sich besser die Gegebenheiten vorstellen.


----------



## emjay (6. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Welchen Trockenmörtel für den Bachlauf?*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort!

Bilder kommen morgen. 

Viele Grüße


----------



## Digicat (6. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Welchen Trockenmörtel für den Bachlauf?*

Servus Martin

Gern geschehen  

Wünsch dir noch einen schönen Abend


----------



## jochen (6. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Welchen Trockenmörtel für den Bachlauf?*

Hi Martin

Beitrag #6 in diesen Thema hat uns damals mehr als geholfen... 

Wir hatten damals Fertigmörtel (Trass) verwendet, und Teile unseres Wasserfalles so gebaut wie von Wolfgang beschrieben,
bis heute sind wir zufrieden damit.


----------



## emjay (7. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Welchen Trockenmörtel für den Bachlauf?*

Danke nochmal für eure Hilfe. Hier sind ein paar Bilder. Der obere Teil des Wasserlaufs muß allerdings nicht von der alten Estrich-Beton Schicht befreit werden.


----------



## Digicat (7. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Welchen Trockenmörtel für den Bachlauf?*

Servus Martin

Danke für die Bilder und gleich ein paar Fragen an Dich:

Falls die Bilder aktuell sind; Du hast zu wenig Pflanzen in der Sumpfzone  
Da gehören im Abstand 30-40cm Pflanzen gesetzt, bitte dringend !!!!  
Jetzt gibts doch fast in jedem Baumarkt (Gartenabteilung) Wasserpflanzen im abverkauf, daß wäre eine günstige Gelegenheit.

Da hast sonst im nächsten Frühjahr oder gar heuer noch, eine mächtige Algenblüte und die willst du sicher nicht  

Pflanzen entziehen dem Wasser die Nährstoffe die sonst den Algen zu Verfügung stehen.


----------



## emjay (7. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Welchen Trockenmörtel für den Bachlauf?*

Hallo Wolfgang,

danke für den Hinweis. Ich hatte noch vor, den kompletten Flachwasserbereich rundherum zu bepflanzen. Auf dem folgenden Foto kann man besser erkennen, was ich meine. Im vorderen Bereich stehen bereits die ersten Pflanzen. Bei der Auswahl der Pflanzen wollten wir nichts überstürzen. Aber in den nächsten Tagen werde ich nochmal durch die Gartencenter fahren. Ich habe nämlich noch Urlaub und jede Menge Zeit.


----------



## Vespabesitzer (7. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Welchen Trockenmörtel für den Bachlauf?*

Hallo,..

ich hatte mich auch auf die Suche nach Baustoffen für den Teich (Trinkwasserbreich) gemacht  

Ausser dem Trassmörtel,.. (der blüht ja nicht auf Natursteinen aus),..
habe ich noch eine Dichtungsschlämme von PCI gefunden, welche sogar trinkwasser zugelassen ist,.. ( habe ich sonst niergends gefunden!)

http://www.pci-augsburg.de/site_fixes/database/bauabc/pdf_d_d/305.pdf

ich bin mir nur für deinen deinem Fall sicher,.. ob die Dichtungsschlämme den Betrieb auf eine Folie aushält (und nicht auf Dauer / Sommer / Winter abgetragen wird).
Und ob du das Material überhaupt vernünftig da auftragen kannst, wo du willst...
Wenn dein Beton noch da wäre, wäres es vielleicht ein Versuch werden,.. nun brauchst du ja aber nur noch die Fugen (Speiss-Bett), wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe.   

mfg. MIcha


----------



## emjay (7. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Welchen Trockenmörtel für den Bachlauf?*

Hallo Micha,

den Beton habe ich wieder entfernt, weil alles darin undicht war und ich das Bett nicht dicht bekam. Anschl. habe ich anstatt Estrich -Beton, normale Teichfolie in das Bett gelegt. Darin soll jetzt der Mörtel mit den Natursteinen. Da heute heftiger Regen angesagt ist, will ich allerdings noch damit warten.


----------



## Vespabesitzer (7. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Welchen Trockenmörtel für den Bachlauf?*

Hallo Martin,..

jau,.. hatte ich gelesen,..
deswegen "wäre" die Dichtungsschläme ja gut gewesen (als der Beton noch da war,..)
siehe auch hier:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/18617

ich werde demnächst auch mein Rand "betonieren" und für 2-3 Tonnen Steinbrocken Trass-Mörtel/Beton nutzen,..
(was die Wasserwerte angeht,.. gibt es ja schon einige Beiträge hierzut)

good luck   mfG. Micha


----------



## emjay (15. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Welchen Trockenmörtel für den Bachlauf?*

So geschafft, der Bachlauf ist jetzt fertig. 
Hier ein aktuelles Bild


----------



## andreas w. (16. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Welchen Trockenmörtel für den Bachlauf?*

mahlzeit, ich misch mich mal kurz ein. habe auch einen bachlauf mit 2-schichten beton und teichfolie zwischendrin. hatte mit der unteren speisschicht den bachlauf geformt und geglättet, dann folie drauf und die 2te speisschicht ca.2-3cm stark. darin dann kleinere und grössere kiesel zur verwirbelung eingelegt.
die folie sollte aus einem stück bestehen, da sich ansonsten wasser zwischen den überlappenden folienteilen zurückdrückt (ist wirklich so!) und man unterschätzt den wasserverlust durch so einen fehler. soll ja nachher auch dicht sein.
möchte hiermit davor gewarnt haben und wünsche eine kreative phase.


----------

